# Need HELP with TRINITY T Spec Parts



## KRITER (May 21, 2002)

OK Guys & Gals,
I just purchased a Trinity T Spec Touring Car. Can anybody tell me where I can find parts for this car? Thanks for any help. KRITER :wave:


----------

